# John woolsey & co 1914



## Dewfus (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow-wee that's a beauty dewy. Great embossing and the color is killer. From Castle Bellingham, Ireland. Beer bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 15, 2021)

Great embossing on that one!  Did you dig it?  That's a really unusual find for the US if you did.  Even up here where you practically can't throw a rock into the woods without hitting a slick BIM UK beer in some places, it's practically unheard of to dig an embossed beer from the UK or Ireland.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow-wee that's a beauty dewy. Great embossing and the color is killer. From Castle Bellingham, Ireland. Beer bottle.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes sir found it at an antique shop for 3 bucks don't know value I imagine it can't be worth but 10 bucks but I thought for 3 bucks it was a steal lol


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 15, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Great embossing on that one!  Did you dig it?  That's a really unusual find for the US if you did.  Even up here where you practically can't throw a rock into the woods without hitting a slick BIM UK beer in some places, it's practically unheard of to dig an embossed beer from the UK or Ireland.


No 3 bucks at a local antique store only 3rd bottle in my collection I've actually bought  I couldnt resist the price the other 2 I bought were to replace the ones that a stray cat broke when I scared it after coming in the shed it went through like a twister when I opened the door


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 15, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> No 3 bucks at a local antique store only 3rd bottle in my collection I've actually bought  I couldnt resist the price the other 2 I bought were to replace the ones that a stray cat broke when I scared it after coming in the shed it went through like a twister when I opened the door


You scared it? Usually it's the other way around. Lol! My cat Rodgers is a gentlecat and never broke anything to date. He did her on the leaves of an orchid I had and it died as a result. Black mold swept through it like over night. He doesn't even scratch the screens.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 15, 2021)

Lmao 





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You scared it? Usually it's the other way around. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I was scared as well for sure


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 15, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Lmao
> I was scared as well for sure


Concerned. Too bad about the casualties. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 15, 2021)

Yeah i





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Concerned. Too bad about the casualties.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Concerned. Too bad about the casualties.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yeah but I replaced them so some salt was taken from the perverbial wound but I don't let myself get too upset about things  like that...key word try lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 15, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Yeah i
> 
> Yeah but I replaced them so some salt was taken from the perverbial wound but I don't let myself get too upset about things  like that...key word try lol


Rule #1 Don't get too attached to anything.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

